# [Wet Thumb Forum]-Background and oil ?



## imported_depthc (May 3, 2003)

Ive recently have just been putting on my backgrounds by tape at the ends. But ive heard of others using oils to put them on and as id assume that would look much better. So what oil should i use to do this? Thanks in advance.

Andrew


----------



## imported_depthc (May 3, 2003)

Ive recently have just been putting on my backgrounds by tape at the ends. But ive heard of others using oils to put them on and as id assume that would look much better. So what oil should i use to do this? Thanks in advance.

Andrew


----------



## Justin Fournier (Jan 27, 2004)

I have heard some people add a couple drops of Mineral Oil to the back of the tank before they apply the background, but have never seen how it looks, so I never bothered. I would be curious to see pics if anyoe has one, or if you do it


----------



## Tenor1 (Mar 3, 2003)

There also were recommendations using vaseline when applying paper backgrounds. My brother use tried this and was not pleased with the results, he is a bit inept though, lol.

Carlos

==============================
I try to keep the tank plain and simple but it never stays that way!


----------



## imported_depthc (May 3, 2003)

Well i plan on using those plastic backgrounds like a the plain black and plain blue reversable backgrounds. Ive heard of someone using olive oil, i think, and then using a credit card to get out all the air bubbles but im unsure of what oils and if it will stick with just the oil.

Andrew


----------



## Justin Fournier (Jan 27, 2004)

Andrew, Mineral Oil. It's much more stable then Olive oil.


----------



## imported_depthc (May 3, 2003)

Mineral Oil, never heard of it, can i get it at any grocery store?

Andrew


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2003)

depthC,

I tried Mineral Oil, regular Oil, Vaseline and many different products with the same results. I was able to remove all the air pockets with credit card to have them come back after few months. I was also using regular wallpaper.

I know this is not the answer you were looking for but the ONLY way to have your black/blue stick to glass 100% is to actually PAINT.









I just want to save you some work b/c applying any Oil is a bit messy especially when your tank is already setup.

-------------
Regards,
Jay Luto


----------



## imported_trilinearmipmap (Feb 11, 2003)

I do spray painted black backrounds and it works well.

Canadian Aquatic Plant Trading Website


----------



## ekim (Jan 31, 2004)

I agree with Jay, 
the air pockets/bubbles will come back in a short time... 
then you have a big mess on your hands if you want to try another idea!

I've often wanted to try a vinyl sticker, apply it like window tint.

Regards,
Mike Morrissey

---------------
*My Digital Gallery*


----------



## anonapersona (Mar 11, 2004)

NOT MINERAL OIL! It reacts with the plastic and makes it bubble up.

Cooking oil works, like canola or wesson oil. Save the expensive olive oil for eating.

I haven't had any bubbles reappear after getting it all smoothed out -- it's been one month or so now.


----------



## Justin Fournier (Jan 27, 2004)

I have used Mineral oil in many, many applications involving plastics, including using it in hydraulic systems and never had it react with plastic once......


----------



## Lukara (Feb 14, 2003)

I used PAM and a credit card. Works like a charm. No bubbles have reappeared and it's been approximately over 4 months.

50 gal planted tank, pressurized CO2, 3.2 wpg, gravel/Terralit 60/40 substrate, Hagen 304 Fluval filter, Tetratec UV 5watts, GH=3,KH=6,PH=6.9


----------



## anonapersona (Mar 11, 2004)

> quote:
> 
> Originally posted by Justin Fournier:
> I have used Mineral oil in many, many applications involving plastics, including using it in hydraulic systems and never had it react with plastic once......


I can't explain why, I used Baby Oil, which is mineral oil, no?

The plastic backing warped badly and permanently -- no way to smooth it out. PAM or other cooking oils seem to be fine.


----------



## Tenor1 (Mar 3, 2003)

Depth, I'm glad you posted this question. I thought my brother was the only one with problems using vaseline, lol.

I used paint suitable for glass surfaces and a small sponge brush with good results. 

Eons ago LFS's sold a liquid called Crystal Craze, which was a liquid paint that had a crakle effect when it dried. It must have been terrible toxic or something since it is long gone. Does anyone know what happened to this product?

Regards,
Carlos

==============================
I try to keep the tank plain and simple but it never stays that way!


----------



## imported_RTR (Sep 11, 2003)

I have better luch using a brayer - the small hard-rubber rollers used in printmaking - to move the air bubbles out.

I've never attempted to this to an established tank - only when empty and laying on its face.

"Where's the fish?" - Neptune


----------



## IUnknown (Feb 24, 2004)

Check out the first couple pictures,
http://www.philboucher.com/greg/new/2.htm

Engine paint is supposed to work good. You could do it Amano style and give it a gradient so that when you take pictures of the tank you can have a light illuminate the back of the tank and slightly shine through the background.

*Journal Database*


----------



## Vinlo (Jul 27, 2004)

I used some type of vegitable oil. I was pretty unimpressed with the results. I had to tape it down in the end (kept curl up onto it self). If I ever redo the tank or start another one I am going to try some black vinyl with an adhesive back.. the stuff they use to do binyl lettering on signs and whatnot.. it's cheap, easy to apply and I know it will stick.

_____________________________
30g, 2wpg (NO Fluorescent), 90% Flourite, DIY CO2, HOB


----------



## George Willms (Jul 28, 2004)

I used black shelving paper. Self-stick, vinyl, it was like $3 for a 10 ft. roll.

George

4 tanks: 5.5, 12, 29, and 45 gallons.

More complete tank specs in profile.


----------



## imported_depthc (May 3, 2003)

I have a few inches of shultz in the tank so far so im open to do pretty much anything with the background. Out of all the ideas shared i like the adhesive paper idea the most because of the little mess it would make. Can i get this paper at walmart or at home depot? Thanks again.

Andrew


----------



## George Willms (Jul 28, 2004)

Yeah I found mine at Home Depot.

George

4 tanks: 5.5, 12, 29, and 45 gallons.

More complete tank specs in profile.


----------



## 5380 (Jun 16, 2005)

I had HD cut my peice of plexiglass to the size I needed and sanded it down to fit-almost perfectly. Then spray painted black enamel on the plexiglass. I would have them cut it a little large to square it better, one side was very close. Mine is 1/16th off on 1 corner I just put that corner down.


----------



## Vinlo (Jul 27, 2004)

Going out on a limb here.. 

How about some black out window tint? Like limos use? Stuff goes on super easy, soapy water and a little squeegy of some kind. Slice off the excess. Done.

_____________________________
30g, 2wpg (NO Fluorescent), 90% Flourite, DIY CO2, HOB


----------

